# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Special Update v12.34!! 26 JUN 2015!!

## Mohammed-GSM

*Release Date: June 26, 2015 Firmware Version Required : 11.0.10 or 11.0.12
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.10.0.0 - Windows 7/8/8.1 (32-bit and 64-bit)
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.8.30.0 - Windows XP (32-bit and 64-bit)   Nokia/Microsoft Lumia Updates 
1. Boot Repair via USB for WP 8.0/8.1 Phones now Supports QUALCOMM DRIVERS.
---> You don't have to install "Nokia Emergency Driver" if Qualcomm Drivers are already Installed.
2. Lumia 735 RM-1041 Added for Boot Repair via USB.
3. Lumia 735 RM-1041 Added to Nokia.ini
4. Added Lumia 640 XL Repair Boot via eMMC Connection 
Lumia 640 XL RM-1062 [02175.00002.15172.06006] [BIG BOOT] <-- eMMC Tool Exclusive!!!
Lumia 640 XL RM-1063 [02166.00000.15103.45007] [BIG BOOT] <-- eMMC Tool Exclusive!!!
Lumia 640 XL RM-1066 [02177.00000.15184.36002] [BIG BOOT] <-- eMMC Tool Exclusive!!!
Lumia 640 XL DS RM-1067 [02166.00000.15103.05001] [BIG BOOT] <-- eMMC Tool Exclusive!!! 
More Info Here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    ATF Plus eMMC Tool 4.6 (PRO) --> Added Auto Votlage Selection Switch during Samsung eMMC Firmware Update
-----> eg. Auto-Select 3.30v VccIO for KMV3W000LM-B310 eMMC (SM-G900H)
--> Added Samsung eMMC Write Protection Neuter
-----> Disables eMMC Write Protection Capabilities after eMMC Firmware Update
-----> This will prevent future eMMC WP Related Problems expecially on Lumia WP 8.0/8.1 Phones
--> Fixed Voltage for "Direct ATF BIG Box Connection (3.25V on PIN 2)"
--> Added 37 NEW EMMC FIRMWARES for eMMC Repair '000000' + Firmware Update 
* Super Special Thanks to Babak Nuri for Contributing more than 60% of the new eMMC Firmwares!
* Special Thanks to Edocomsel, SmartGSM and Chand_gee for Contributing eMMC Firmwares for ATF Team 
KLM8G2FB3B-D001 : M8G2FB  KLM8G2FE3B-B001 : M8G2FB - First In The World
KLMAG2GE2A-A001 : MAG2GA - First In The World
KLMAG2GEAC-B001 : MAG2GC - First In The World
KLMAG2GEAC-B002 : MAG2GC - First In The World
KLMAG2WE4A-A002 : MAG2WA - First In The World
KLMAG2WEMB-B031 : AWMB3R - First In The World
KLMAG4FE4B-B002 : MAG4FB - First In The World
KLMAG4FEAB-B002 : AFEABB - First In The World - (GT-i9505) 
KLMBG4GE4A-A001 : MBG4GA - First In The World
KLMAG2GE4A-A002 : MBG4GA - First In The World 
KLMBG4GEAC-B001 : MBG4GC - First In The World
KLMCG8GE4A-A001 : MCG8GA - First In The World
KMJ5U000WA-B409 : J5U00A KMJ5U000WM-B409 : J5U00M - First In The World KMJJS000WA-B409 : JJS00A
KMJJS000WM-B409 : JJS00M KMK2U000VM-B604 : K2U00M - First In The World
KMK3U000VM-B410 : K3U00M - First In The World
KMK5U000VM-B309 : K5U00M - First In The World
KMK5W000VM-B312 : N5WZMB - First In The World
KMK5X000VM-B314 : K5XVMB - First In The World
KMK5X000YM-B314 : K5XYMB - First In The World
KMK7U000VM-B309 : K7U00M KMK7X000VM-B314 : K7XVMB - First In The World
KMKTS000VM-B604 : KTS00M - First In The World - (SHV-E160S)
KMKUS000VM-B410 : KUS00M - First In The World KMN5U000ZM-B203 : N5U00M KMN5W000ZM-B207 : N5WZMB - First In The World
KMN9W000RM-B203 : N9WRMB - First In The World
KMS5U000KM-B308 : S5U00M - First In The World KMSJS000KA-B308 : SJS00A KMV2W000LM-B506 : V2W00M - First In The World KMV3U000LM-B304 : V3U00M KMVIS000LM-B503 : VIS00M - First In The World
KMVUS000LM-B304 : VUS00M - First In The World
KMVWU000LM-B900 : VWU00M - First In The World  
* Most eMMCs Firmwares on this update are a result of commulative USER Requests on this thread:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Keep Requesting for more eMMC Part Numbers on that thread and we will keep Supporting them! 
These 37 NEW EMMC Firmwares can also be downloaded via "UPDATE IMPORTANT FILES" in ATF Software. 
--> Added "EXPERT" Mode when you make "expert.txt" file inside same folder as AdvanceBox.exe
----> Expert Mode will bypass eMMC Part Number Security Question
----> Expert Mode will reveal "Samsung eMMC Firmware Update Only" Option
----> Expert Mode will increase your IQ by 3 points will make you really Smarter!    SDC Tool 1.7 (Unbrick Samsung Phone via SD Card) --> Added 4 new PIT Files for New SOCs
MSM8926.pit
MSM8939.pit
MSM8974AC.pit
Exynos_5430.pit 
* Now you can create your own SDC files for Samsung Phones Based on the 4 added SOCs. 
In case you are wondering if ATF Team is Still Uploading new SDC Files for Unbrick via SD Card, take
a look at the new SDC Files we have uploaded during the past 20 Days... 
SM-E7000 (GALAXY E7) E7000ZCU1AOE2_4.4.4_8GB
SM-E7009 (GALAXY E7) E7009KEU1AOE3_4.4.4_8GB
SM-E700F (GALAXY E7) E700FXXU1AOE1_4.4.4_8GB
SM-E700H (GALAXY E7) E700HXXU1AOE3_4.4.4_8GB
SM-E700M (GALAXY E7) E700MUBU1AOC2_4.4.4_8GB 
SM-E500H (GALAXY E5) E500HXXU1AOE1_4.4.4_8GB
SM-E500YZ (GALAXY E5) E500YZZTU1AOD1_4.4.4_8GB 
SM-A7000 (GALAXY A7) A7000ZCU1AOC3_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A7009 (GALAXY A7) A7009KEU1AOD3_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A700F (GALAXY A7) A700FXXU2AOB2_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A700FD (GALAXY A7) A700FDXXU1AOD7_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A700H (GALAXY A7) A700HXXU1AOD2_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A700K (GALAXY A7) A700KKTU1AOE1_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A700L (GALAXY A7) A700LKLU1AOE1_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A700S (GALAXY A7) A700SKSU1AOE1_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A700YD (GALAXY A7) A700YDZTU1AOC3_4.4.4_8GB 
SM-A5000 (GALAXY A5) A5000ZCU1AOC2_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A5009 (GALAXY A5) A5009KEU1AOE1_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A500F (GALAXY A5) A500FXXU1AOC2_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A500F1 (GALAXY A5) A500F1U1AOC1_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A500G (GALAXY A5) A500GXXU1AOB2_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A500H (GALAXY A5) A500HXXU1AOC1_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A500K (GALAXY A5) A500KKTU1AOD1_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A500L (GALAXY A5) A500LKLU1AOE1_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A500M (GALAXY A5) A500MUBU1AOC1_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A500S (GALAXY A5) A500SKSU1AOD1_4.4.4_8GB 
SM-A3000 (GALAXY A3) A3000ZCU1AOE1_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A3009 (GALAXY A3) A3009KEU1AOE1_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A300F (GALAXY A3) A300FXXU1BOD9_5.0.2_8GB
SM-A300FU (GALAXY A3) A300FUXXU1AOC1_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A300G (GALAXY A3) A300GDXU1AOC2_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A300H (GALAXY A3) A300HXXU1AOC1_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A300M (GALAXY A3) A300MUBU1AOC1_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A300Y (GALAXY A3) A300YDVU1AOA7_4.4.4_8GB
SM-A300YZ (GALAXY A3) A300YZUJU1AOC1_4.4.4_8GB 
SM-N900W8 (GALAXY Note 3) N900W8VLUCNB7 4.4.2
N900W8VLU2DOD1 5.0
SM-N900V (GALAXY Note 3) N900VVRUEOB6 5.0
N900VVRUDNK 4.4.4
SM-G900FD G900FDXXU1BOD1 5.0 
You can download the SDC files OFFICIALLY from here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
******************************* ATF JTAG v1.0.15 build 8544 ******************************* 
Change Log
--> Fixed Lumia 610, 610C, 510, and 505 WP7 Unlock via Read Codes
--> Added Manual Halt Delay at "Settings --> Halt delay"
--> Adjusted Various Timing Issues on Qualcomm CPU eMMC Read/Write   Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?   * *DOWNLOAD HERE:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF Special Update v12.34 !! Public Discussion Thread:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------

